# Clear finish for rustic outdoor cedar garden bench



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

This weekends woodworking project turned out to be a rustic outdoor garden bench I made from cedar logs I milled myself. It's kind of a thrill for me to be able to say the bench is really homemade - the wood comes from trees that I cut down from in front of my house. The sides and legs will stay slightly rough cut, but I've sanded the top surface smooth so hopefully nobody gets a splinter in the butt.

The question is what if anything I should put on it to protect it. Any ideas? I've got polyurethane around if that would be good, but I'm open to other ideas. While this was a weekend project, I don't have any more home grown cedar logs so I'd like this to stick around for a while.


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

Sprior, Strange you should ask. I just logged on to ask the same question. I am just finishing up a couple of Adarondak chairs made from ERC that my arborist buddy gave me. He dropped them at my house, I loaded them up and brought them to my other friends house and he let me use his bandmill. Instead of starting a new thread I will just wait and see.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok newbie question... what about decking products like Thompson's water seal?


----------



## cusingeorge (Nov 17, 2007)

Thompson's "type" products will fill the bill, but remember, Thompson's is only a waterproofer, and not a good one at that.

If you want a clear finish that offers a film build, you can use a spar varnish, but be prepared to refinish every 4-5 years (or sooner).

There are higher quality, exterior-grade clear finishes available, but must be spray applied and are available only through a few outlets. These typically offer a nice finish and last twice as long as spar varnish, but can cost twice as much.

Let me know if you would like to pursue the "higher quality" finishes and I'll get you a list of products to search for.


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

The more I use Varathane Diamond Spar Urethane Outdoor finish, the more I like it... you can spray with regular air gun or brush. I use it on outdoor signs and furniture that need a good clear coat without yellowing. It's nice that it is a water based finish, so you can apply indoors with out the heavy odor.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

diamond finish is a big mistake out doors. it will not hold up to moisture or the elements.
for extirior finishes the num 1 finish is penofin oil. it is a two part prosess with color or clear.
thompsons is garbage youl need to recoat 3 or 4 times a yr.
i would not use polys or spar varnish outside where any maisture gets to the wood, as soon as the wood swells it will creat a crack in the finish and allow moisture to the wood and then start peeling


----------

